

Planet Earth Time Lapse – a new 4K video every day - tomkwok
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chA6M321dsY

======
sauravt
Awesome work. For others looking to make use of the data, you can get the
images by modifying this url
[http://www.jma.go.jp/en/gms/imgs_c/6/visible/1/201507131600-...](http://www.jma.go.jp/en/gms/imgs_c/6/visible/1/201507131600-00.png)

